# The Semi-official Princess Pricklepants thread



## fishhead

I was making a bunch of separate posts of her adventures, and then I noticed that the last five out of ten posts on the Fun Stuff forum were by me, so I'm starting this to keep things more together.

This morning we were trying out hats before bed time. She was not delighted.

http://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2013/11/29/pricklepants-fashionista/


----------



## Beloved Doll

Maybe the hat wasn't in her style?


----------



## fishhead

I am thinking she didn't like that we were putting her in Spring fashions this time of year...


----------



## fishhead

And now...

The post nobody's really been waiting for, but here it is anyway,

Penelope Pricklepants, Pirate Princess Part II - Plunder

In which our hero faces peril and pursues plunder. And our dog makes a cameo.

Here is a preview:


----------



## fishhead

*Malibu Pricklepants*

Princess P. P. goes Cruising.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

I am so in love with your collection of hedgehog-scaled toys to scramble in, through, and around.


----------



## fishhead

*Princess Pricklepants and the Holy Grail*

Princess Pricklepants and the Holy Grail










She was amazingly well behaved at standing on the little scale with no prompting. Also the sky didn't fall until after the photoshoot.


----------



## fishhead

She tried to crawl behind the sky after the photoshoot...


----------



## fishhead

Falling sleep in the Pringles tube.










OK, I am trying not to be that person who posts a photo a day of their pet on the internet. But not very hard. For now I am happy that I am not posting 2-4 a day. Except the days where that happens. But it'll slow down soon.


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

Of everywhere on the internet that appreciates cute hedgehog photos, this is totally it!

So, you're totally going to start entering LarryT's photo-contests (annual Halloween & Winter contests), aren't you?


----------



## fishhead

Annie&Tibbers said:


> Of everywhere on the internet that appreciates cute hedgehog photos, this is totally it!






Annie&Tibbers said:


> So, you're totally going to start entering LarryT's photo-contests (annual Halloween & Winter contests), aren't you?


We have definitely been working out plans for a holiday photo.


----------



## Haley

Funny Princess PP story.

My daughter read that hedgehogs might carry around a fleece blankie if you give them small fleece squares, so she gave PPP a pile of fleece squares about an inch or so big, had to be 35-40 of them. We left them in a pile in her cage and hid a piece of kibble in it. The next morning the entire pile had been moved about three inches over and the piece of kibble was just sitting there. 

She moves her igloo around every night. She also has a small stuffed iguana that is almost as big as she is. If I don't put it under her igloo she tries to drag it in there or sleeps outside of the igloo with her head under the iguana. In the igloo she often positions it to block the entrance/exit, unless she decides to sleep with her butt out the entrance, lol. 

I'm amazed by how much control she has with her quills. If she is nestled on my lap with her head tucked in somewhere and she falls asleep she will slightly puff her quills only in the areas not touching me. I read hedgehogs don't like petting, but she does the thing where she sticks her nose under my hand to make me pet her and if she is sleepy and you lightly pet her back/butt she purrs. 

We are enamored, can you tell?


----------



## Haley

She purrs in her sleep, awwww.


----------



## fishhead

Hedgehog fist pump.
"I'm in my favorite Pringles can! Whoo!"










She has a new nickname now. Pricklybear.

So far she's got about 500 nicknames, but Pricklybear seems to be one that's sticking. Along with Princess P.P.


----------



## fishhead

*When Hedgehogs Attack!*










"Run away! Run away!"

When Hedgehogs Attack!


----------



## fishhead

A handful of hedgehog.










We do have out hands full with her sometimes.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie

fishhead said:


> Falling sleep in the Pringles tube.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK, I am trying not to be that person who posts a photo a day of their pet on the internet. But not very hard. For now I am happy that I am not posting 2-4 a day. Except the days where that happens. But it'll slow down soon.


Oh my gawd that face is precious


----------



## fishhead

*The Christmas Sweater*










More shots of her and the Christmas sweater here:

The Christmas Sweater


----------



## fishhead

*Princess Playtime*

New blog entry:

Princess Playtime


----------



## tajoo

Adorable! She looks like she has a smile on her face all the time.


----------



## JulieAnne

OMG the Pringles can *dead*. BTW I am TOTALLY that person that posts like 4+ hedgehog pictures a day lol. To my defense... I have two hedgehogs... but ya.. I post a lot of pictures of them on instagram lol


----------



## fishhead

Thanks! The Pringles can shot is my favorite so far.


----------



## fishhead

*Princess P. does Not Make a Great Model For Christmas Photos*

New post:

Princess P. does Not Make a Great Model For Christmas Photos










Still trying...


----------



## Haley

I see my hand... I need a green glove...


----------



## fishhead

Still trying to get something for the Carolina Storm Christmas Photo contest.

Failures so far include:


----------



## fishhead

Hedgie Hug

At least Sophie calls that a hug...


----------



## fishhead

We use Flickr to post photos, been using it for a good while to post family photos and nature photography. Our photo stream is here:

http://flickr.com/photos/somebachs/

On Flickr there's a thing called being Explored - out of the millions of photos a day that are uploaded, 500 are selected as the most "interesting" (not good exactly, interesting), based on peoples responses to them. Here are the photos we've had explored:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/somebachs/sets/72157633523493199/

We were hanging out in the 490,000 area when we started posting hedgie photos. Two of them got explored and got around 20,000 views each, and brought a bunch more views to the whole photo stream that pushed us over the 500,000 mark.










The Hedgehog pushes it to half a million. Half a million views on flickr and $5 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


----------



## Haley

fishhead said:


> Hedgie Hug
> 
> At least Sophie calls that a hug...


Someone got a foot bath right after Mommy saw this photo.


----------



## fishhead

On an unrelated note, this is the first photo we got explored:

Santa Squirrel:









__
https://flic.kr/p/8549825041

And this is our most viewed ever (66,000 views), which made it to #1 in Explore.
Mouse Raiding the Bird Feeder:









__
https://flic.kr/p/9988525583


----------



## Annie&Tibbers

fishhead said:


> The Hedgehog pushes it to half a million. Half a million views on flickr and $5 will get you a cup of coffee at Starbucks.


I believe the moral of this story is, "MOAR HEDGIES PLEEEZE"

I have accepted my hedgehog has a bigger fanbase and a more dedicated internet following than I will ever have.


----------



## fishhead

Much better that she be famous than me.


----------



## fishhead

*Holidays*

Well, we finally got Prickly Bear to sit still a little and model for some photos instead of just knocking over decorations or bolting under the tree. She also liked to bolt under the chair and knock it over. And leave her own presents under the tree that we had to clean up very, very quickly.

Happy Holidays




























Christmas Means Carnage:









We're thinking of using the second piano one in the Carolina Storm contest, probably. Unless we pull her out for one more photoshoot. She does not like hats, by the way. Really doesn't like them.


----------



## TheSmellyHedgie

The ones where she is playing the piano are so adorable  The little tiny santa hat is so cute!


----------



## shetland

I will forever remember the pictures of her on the pirate ship and in the pink Volkswagon bug!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SpikeMoose

Hahahahahaaaaa, that last one is my personal favorite!


----------



## fishhead

Thanks folks!

Through much of the Christmas photoshoot it went like:
1) set Princess P. by the piano
2) grab her quickly as she ran off
3) if failing at 2, work to get her out from under tree

She crawled under the green chair and flipped it a few times too.


----------



## fishhead

And now, a message from our hedgehog: .]]=-I*t3qss--------------------ooo.


----------



## fishhead

She's been climbing on my keyboard a lot lately. She managed to get a bunch of letters in and then hit return on Facebook and add a mysterious looking comment to one of my friend's posts a little while ago.


----------



## fishhead

New blog post up:https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2013/12/16/a-handful-of-hedgehog-2/

in which we dote on our hedgehog, and post a bunch of photos.


----------



## fishhead

I have come to terms with being one of those people who posts pictures of their pet on the internet, sometimes while the pet is dressed up. All the time. My iPhone has pictures of her for the home screen and background. I have even showed pictures of Princess P. P. to random people I meet out in the world. I text pictures of her to Haley.

Happy Holidays to everyone (hedgies included)! We posted a couple more Christmas photos on the blog, like this one:










https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/

As well as a few other shots of her being our favorite hedgehog. Hope this holiday season brings cheer to you and your loved ones!


----------



## fishhead

Slurp by steven_and_haley_bach, on Flickr


----------



## brittbritt

I'm dying of cuteness overload.


----------



## shetland

I love your blog! The "puppet show" photo is adorable. The Christmas photos are priceless: Santa hat, every photo using the piano, posing on a package, curled up in the sled, hiding behind the tree .................. and on and on. I enjoyed the carnage photos where she ransacks the Chrismas scene with the overturned piano!


----------



## fishhead

Thanks!

Also, Happy Festivus everyone. Behold the Feats of Strength:










Happy Festivus - blog post


----------



## fishhead

Hey everybody! Merry Christmas!

Guess what!?

A Princess Pricklepants photo was posted on Cute Overload!

Cute Overload is really popular. They liked to our blog too.

Also, there is a new blog post up, Teacup Photo Fail, illustrating our failed efforts at replicating a picture we took of her in a coffee cup when we first got her:
https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2013/12/25/teacup-photo-fail/

Things went something like:


----------



## fishhead

Princess and Me

She's sticking her little tongue out!


----------



## shetland

I could never pick a favorite picture of Princess; every picture is adorable! But I really do love the picture with her tiny pink tongue! The camera really loves her too!!!!!


----------



## fishhead

shetland said:


> I could never pick a favorite picture of Princess; every picture is adorable! But I really do love the picture with her tiny pink tongue! The camera really loves her too!!!!!


Thanks! She is a very photogenic hedgie.


----------



## fishhead

Happy news, we have a new blog post:

The Perils of Pet Prejudice Part 1

It includes a Princess, a Puppet, Peregrinations, Perils, Prejudice, Penitentiaries, Progress, and more. While there are too many photos to adequately account for, here are some to give a sense of the nonsense:


----------



## fishhead

And another blog post about our trip with Princess Pricklepants has been posted.

(You'd almost think I had little better to do on family trips than take pictures of my hedgehog and write blog posts):

The Perils of Pet Prejudice Part 2 - A Princess, a Puppet, Peregrinations, Perils, Prejudice, Progress, and more words that start with P.

One of many photos in the post:









Which involved this account: "We sort of took our a stand for pet civil liberties, in a way, by taking pictures of our hedgehog near the sinister signage of institutionalized pet prejudice."


----------



## fishhead

Just in time for us to hit the road, we finished the finale of our report on the the drive out 

 The Perils of Pet Prejudice Part 3 - The Princess Strikes Back!

Things happen in this final episode including:



















And OMG!:









She waved for the camera!


----------



## fishhead

Today we went to Hobby Lobby with my mom and got a few things from the Spring collection that were on sale. Here we set up a scene from Middle Earth at my mom's house:










Her fireplace is a great background for a hobbit house.

There are a few things that would make for some cool fairy tale settings there. They had some hedgehogs that were kind of styled like small green gnomes, but they weren't cute enough.


----------



## fishhead

In a move that is sure to thrill, delight, and excite someone out there, at least potentially, we have a new blog post up. Yay!

https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2014/01/02/princess-pricklepants-at-grandmas-house/

It includes a hedgehog attack:










As well as a fairy tale:


----------



## fishhead

We posted Part I of Homeward Bound: The Incredibly Long Journey With a Hedgehog, a Puppet Giraffe, and a Famous Frog
but didn't link to it since we were really dealing with non-hedgehog related things.

But now we've posted the much more exciting Homeward Bound: The Incredibly Long Journey With a Hedgehog, a Puppet Giraffe, and a Famous Frog - Part II - The Long Louisiana Slog

There are more than thirty photos. Some of them include:




























And my favorite:


----------



## shetland

You should write a children's book!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fishhead

shetland said:


> You should write a children's book!!!!!!!!!!


Maybe some day. We have been mulling it over, since it might be fun.


----------



## fishhead

And now, we finally have reached the grand finale of Homeward Bound: The Incredibly Long Journey With a Hedgehog, a Puppet Giraffe, and a Famous Frog Part III - Texas Touring Turns to a Tiresome Trip


In which we watch for snakes:









we stage a protest:









and other things happen:









It's vitally critical that you read the blog post, enjoy it, and even interact with the new interactive features if you want. Also you can do the social with it, since we are totally web 2.0.1.


----------



## fishhead

We got Princess Pricklepants on Nov. 23. We started a hedgehog blog to dote on her on Nov. 27. Today we made our 50th post and reached 100 likes from Wordpress users. 

I guess we are a little hedgehog OCD.


----------



## Haley

fishhead said:


> We got Princess Pricklepants on Nov. 23. We started a hedgehog blog to dote on her on Nov. 27. Today we made our 50th post and reached 100 likes from Wordpress users.
> 
> I guess we are a little hedgehog OCD.


Only a little though.


----------



## fishhead

*Polls and War*

Besides hedgehogs I am slightly obsessive with taking pictures of wooden model catapults set up with small wooden art models. For Christmas I got a wooden siege tower kit that Mac and I constructed yesterday (two kits, actually, one more to build).

So I got to combine two of my favorite things:








https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2014/01/09/a-princess-a-battle-tower-and-ikea-furniture/

On a separate note, we posted a poll to the blog yesterday since I wanted to see how to do a poll:
http://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2014/01/08/a-question-for-all-two-of-you/
Now we know.


----------



## fishhead

*Hedgehog of War*

The clash of battle, great war machines bringing in a secret weapon to aid in a siege, terror, a brief nap, vicious carnage, a cute hedgehog, all the trappings of war.

https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2014/01/10/hedgehog-of-war/

The battle lines drawn:









Hedgie of war:









Waking time:









Carnage!


----------



## fishhead

*So Groovy, Man*

A groovy photo, a poll you'll dig, man, and a far out new holiday. Dig It










The poll also includes the "Other" option in case you want to add your input, man.

There's a direct poll like here: http://poll.fm/4l8xt


----------



## fishhead

And one more... A look inside the tube.










I'd wanted to know whether they kept their eyes open when tubing. Question answered.


----------



## fishhead

*A Florid Adventure*

It turns out that Princess doesn't like getting photographed with flowers:

https://princesspricklepants.wordpress.com/2014/01/16/a-florid-adventure/










at all










sometimes understandably


----------



## fishhead

OK, it turns out that somehow the domain princesspricklepants.com was free. You'd think that kind of thing would have gotten snatched up at some point. But it didn't get snatched up, so now we have it.

I have become the person who has a web site with a registered domain for their pet. Not only that, but the pet's name is Princess Pricklepants.

http://princesspricklepants.com


----------



## shetland

Your site is wonderful! So pretty with all of the flowers.


----------



## fishhead

Hey, so we hadn't posted anything in a little while, I am sure you were all feeling a Princess Penelope Pricklepants size hole in your heart, or something. But there have been several kind of exciting developments. First we now have a proper domain:

http://princesspricklepants.com

That makes us much more official.

Then, and also, Princess had a fantastic day at the park last Sunday:









http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/01/20/penelope-pricklepants-plays-at-the-park/

She was a little grumpy:








http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/01/24/are-you-smart-enough-to-guess-this-one-weird-fact-will-change-the-way-you-think-about-our-hedgehog-blog-forever/

We posted it all:








http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/01/24/it-all/

And finally, she was adorable after her bath:








http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/01/24/after-the-bath/

Quite a lot, really.


----------



## fishhead

*The Battle of Castle Fischer-Price*

If you just read one blog post on a hedgehog in a siege battle with wooden art models and wooden model catapults this year, it should this one.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/01/25/the-battle-of-castle-fischer-price/



















And much more.


----------



## fishhead

*Princess Pricklepants, Blogger, Anarchist*

Princess P. P. has a brush with a Barbie anarchist blogger. Chaos ensues.

http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/02/03/princess-pricklepants-blogger-anarchist/


----------



## fishhead

Wow, things have been really busy for a while, but I didn't realize it had been quite this long.

Behold! A new Princess Pricklepants adventure:

http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/02/28/princess-pricklepants-blogger-procrastinator/

In which there is procrastination, mysterious doorways, inspiration, and a fragmented narrative structure.


----------



## fishhead

Oh, by the way, Princess would like you to know that she loves you this much:


----------



## abbys

"Ai beweeves ai kin flyyyyy"


----------



## deftones

He's SAFE!

practicing her Umpire skills?


----------



## fishhead

Has it really been this long? Yes. Work has been epic, vacation has been epic, other things were also epic. Tons of epicness in so many domains.

Also, we didn't note one recent blog post since there was only one cute picture.

But today, all your patience has paid off - there is a new post. Behold the power and the glory of owls, the wonderful adorableness of hedgehogs, and the disturbing fact that owls eat hedgehogs all in one place.

We feature a natural predator of African Pygmy Hedgehogs, and a hedgehog guinea pig, and a couple other things:

http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/03/28/the-princess-and-the-owl/


----------



## fishhead

Since we had taken a bit of a great we had a bit of catching up to do, so here we are catching up. Today we bring you several cute photos and a poll:

http://princesspricklepants.com/2014/03/29/poll-which-is-the-most-adorable/

These include Princess smirking at Mary-Kate and Ashley:









And this amazingly cute photo:


----------

